# camera bag



## arian29 (Dec 23, 2011)

Please suggest a good camera bag.. the default Nikon bag can hold my 3 lenses but its very difficult to change n keep in it..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2011)

kindly answer the following questions

1.whats your total gear
2. How much gear u want to carry with you.
3. Are you planning to add more gear, flash etc
4. Whats the exact specification u want like u want to keep 4 lens+1 flash+laptop+tripod+DSLR.
5. Wether u want backpak or shoulder bag and side loading or top loading 

Only after answering these I can help


----------



## arian29 (Dec 23, 2011)

The camera + 3 lenses + other accessories like filters and cards..
Hows this > *www.ebay.in/itm/Lowepro-Nova-180-A...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item2eba01944c


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2011)

Instead of I telling u go through gaffarbhai's ofering of Tamrac and lowpro in his website
Gaffarbhai and Sons

Select as per ur requirement now and in future...and like I said before toploading vs side loading 

BTW I love toploading coz of ease of use soo selected tamrac velocity 6x

The one u selected is a fat bag like the one we got free and its a shoulder...soo u wont be comfortable if it become too heavy...the backpack is nicer to carry more gear coz it puts the weight on both shoulders...


----------



## arian29 (Dec 23, 2011)

i liked the Tamrac Velocity 7x or 8x. the link that you provided.. that shop is in mumbai.. any idea where i can get in Delhi.. ill go try in CP tomorrow


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2011)

yes velocity range is superb and easy to carry around...it comes under top loading...gaffarbhai is an online shop...call him and talk to him if u want he is a good guy...

or else u can go and check the bags in ur local shops if u can


----------

